# Fostering with only 1 dog?



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

As you all know GS's are addictive. Ruby has made our life so bright and happy and she is such a love bug, that I have been considering bringing in another GS. But I'm not sure if we have the resources to care and feed for another large dog long term. So I thought perhaps fostering could help. I look at Ruby so safe and warm and happy and I'm blown away at how anyone could mistreat or abandon a GS. Then I think of other dogs out there who need a hand up. 

But my concern is - Ruby is the "baby" of the house. She's 3 yrs. And the only dog. We have 2 cats. So she rules the roost in the dog arena. Not...when it comes to the cats. It's funny to watch an 11 pound cat stump a 62 lb dog from crossing the "hot lava" line in the hallway.









Back to my point... I would like your thoughts on how fostering a dog with 1 in home dog works out? My concerns are that Ruby would bond with these dogs only to have them taken away, and it would damage her somehow- what have you seen? 

Right now, I'm in thinking mode. I'm learning about fostering. I have to seriously wrestle with and consider if I'll actually be ABLE to let the foster dog LEAVE! I would want to keep her/him







But I know that defeats the purpose of fostering and helping other dogs. sigh...









Any input is welcome!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I foster and have one dog and two cats just like yourself. I have only had a few fosters and some take more a toll than others. 

My girl (Raven 2 yrs) was much more sad to see our first foster go (as was I) but when my current foster was adopted, Raven didn't miss a beat. I say current because he was returned.

I still dog sit my first foster and every time he leaves, Raven will look for him for a day or two and give me the "Mom, you forgot my buddy in the car" look but others she just looks out the door once and goes about her business.

She is getting into the routine and realizes these dogs are not here to stay. You do need to be careful of the kinds of dogs you bring in. My girl got along with everyone before and my last two fosters were especially difficult so I see her being less tolerant. 

It is really hard to let some dogs leave and others not so much. I just remind myself that I do not want to be a foster failure (even though it's not negative) and I can do much more good by letting the dogs go. It is also very rewarding to receive updates and hear how happy the family and your former foster are.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess it depends on your dog. I fostered when I had only one dog (Ginger) after my terrier Pooch passed away. I was hoping to adopt a second dog and I fostered in hopes of finding a good match to adopt. However my dog Ginger was used to other dogs coming and going because I've fostered dogs for most of her life-- actually Pooch was originally supposed to be a foster too...


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

I lost my own dog last year, he was my heart dog for over 12 years. As much as I wanted another GSD, I knew my wallet could not afford the expense.

So I decided to be a foster mom. It was a win/win for all involved. The rescue saves another dog, the dog gets a good life, and I get a GSD in my home. And at no expense of my own..unless I choose to.

After several fosters coming and going....the rescue and I talked about me having two at the same time...I wanted to try, but I had one condition and they accepted it. 

The condition I had ...was my concern that this would be way more than I wanted or could comfortably handle. I wanted to try two, but if it wasn't working, there had to be another foster home that this new dog could go. And without me feeling like a heal for doing it. They agreed, they don't want their fosters homes to feel overwhelmed or handle more than they comfortably can.

We had a backup foster home and moved forward. My current foster is 8 years old. She is a loner, and she doesn't want to be bothered by any other dog. BUT..she is not the boss, I am. 

And today we got our second dog. A one year old male. He is a handful, a dog with zero manners. But a beautiful dog. And once he learns this new world of kindness and discipline, he will be make someone a wonderful forever pet.

Nena (my old girl) has told him, he is now on her turf, and we don't act that way. That we don't pull on the leash, that we don't rush to the food bowl like crazy wild dogs. I told her, give him time, he will learn.

My days will change...from quiet and routine like, to noisy and chaotic. But....that is ok....I like having two big dogs at my feet. 

Hopefully we can find forever homes for them and say......next!

I have been told by several people, they could never do this..they would get to attached...my response to most of them are...Fine, do you know what the alternative it? Well, now tell me about how you can't do it. I have a mindset that if I fail as a foster mom, then I can't save another one. This helps me stay focused on the job as a foster mom...love them, teach them and find them a forever home.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kasbnI have been told by several people, they could never do this..they would get to attached...my response to most of them are...Fine, do you know what the alternative it? Well, now tell me about how you can't do it. I have a mindset that if I fail as a foster mom, then I can't save another one. This helps me stay focused on the job as a foster mom...love them, teach them and find them a forever home.


That is EXACTLY the reasons I gave for fostering! I can save one at a time, but if I keep one, I couldnt save the next one. Yay for you!!! It always broke my heart to see them go.......but it also filled me with such happiness that I was able to take in a broken animal, and turn him into a loving pet. I havent fostered in over a year, I miss it really, but I know I have helped many that didnt have anyone else.


----------

